#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Перевод sgra thal 'gyur

## Qvipral

Здравствуйте!
Скажите, существует ли хоть какой-нибудь (изданный или не изданный, на русском или английском) перевод sgra thal 'gyur (Drataljur)?

Если что, пишите пожалуйста в личку.

Спасибо!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здравствуйте!
> Скажите, существует ли хоть какой-нибудь (изданный или не изданный, на русском или английском) перевод sgra thal 'gyur (Drataljur)?
> Если что, пишите пожалуйста в личку.
> Спасибо!


Вполне возможно что на английском где-то есть. На русском не встречал (или встречал отдельные строки)

----------

Qvipral (16.03.2012)

----------


## Qvipral

> Вполне возможно что на английском где-то есть. На русском не встречал (или встречал отдельные строки)


А Вы сами не переводили или не собираетесь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Вы сами не переводили или не собираетесь?


Не переводил. Пока не собирался.

----------

